# Making a stock of urea fertilizer



## papheteer (Feb 6, 2014)

I have some 30-10-10 with the N almost all urea. Is it ok to make a stock with it? Is urea stable in water? I remember reading somewhere that it changes for when mixed with water. Thanks!


----------



## Stone (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm not sure but I think it will be changed to ammonia/ammonium by bacteria. Some will be lost to the atmosphere. I would not do it.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2014)

Searching online I found that in general urea becomes stable in water (possibly by conversion to ammonium) but volatilizes when exposed to air. I couldn't find any 30-10-10 fertilizers for sale in a brief search that said to not make and hold a stock solution. A number of 301010 fertilizers were marketed as 'orchid feed' likely for warm climates or with high bark media. If using in a cold climate might want to use it sparingly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

